# Necron 2nd Wave PICTURES!!!



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

*Canoptek Spyder:*










*Canoptek Wraith:*










*Tomb Blades:*










*Triarch Stalker:*










Thank you Warseer!


UPDATE:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice ..... I like the Stalker


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some very cool additions to the necrons! had a feeling we might see them today or tommorow


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Good find mate, the Triarch Stalker may just be the extra incentive I needed to pick up the Necrons again. It looks amazing.

+rep.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Very Nice....


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

AMAZING! Wish there was a picture of the box sizes (in terms of models) for wraiths and blades tho... 

Must buy the stalker.... *drool*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i really like the stalker and the Spyder is blowing my mind! tempted to get that just to paint it. Never really been a fan of the Necrons if im honest, just far too bland in the model department, but now they are very very nice,monolith really is a bag of shite model though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pantat said:


> AMAZING! Wish there was a picture of the box sizes (in terms of models) for wraiths and blades tho...
> 
> Must buy the stalker.... *drool*


it says three in the lettery bit at the top ....words i think they call them


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> it says three in the lettery bit at the top ....words i think they call them


haha thanks for that!:laugh: To be honest I saw no words... just pretty shiny necrons


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Its a shame, as for the last 3 months i have been running around with my 2 converted Stalkers... there's an army shot from a recent tournie here...

Army Shot

Wraith and Stalkers Detail


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I. Have. A. Boner.

True story, you can check. +rep for making my day


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm guessing yes, but are they plastic?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I liked the old wraiths better to be perfectly honest. And those tomb blades weren't quite what I was expecting - more along the lines of streamlined destroyers crossed with DE reavers was what I pictured. But the other stuff looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

. . . my wallet weeps . . .


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i can see the whip coils breaking easily


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not too keen on the Wraith, I like mine better! 

In addition, as i have built and painted my Stalkers already, I think i'll wear them out properly this tournie season around the UK before i buy any...

The Tomb Blades however... wooooooooooooooooo MAMMA!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There is something slightly wrong with my brain. I looked at the Tomb Blades and thought "that necron is massaging a giant phallic gun". Now I can't shift that thought. Good thing I don't play necrons :wink:

Nice 2nd wave of stuff. The whole army looks much better than 3 years ago now...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> There is something slightly wrong with my brain. I looked at the Tomb Blades and thought "that necron is massaging a giant phallic gun". Now I can't shift that thought. Good thing I don't play necrons :wink:


I do... and I'll never see it the same way again! Damn you! :ireful2:

... why must the next wave come when I was so into my Eldar...? Why couldn't you just release so more LotR, GW, why? :laugh:


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Like the spyder and wraiths, hate the blades, and the stalked is about average, not that exciting


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a big fan of everything except the Tomb Blades. Despite the obvious phallic looking design, as pointed out by SilverTabby, I think they just look to bulky. I would have liked to see something more streamlined in the same vein as the reaver jetbikes, where the pilot was leaning forward over the chassis, not sitting upright.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Phallic design? Don't say vein!

Anyway, the Spyders truly are the stuff of nightmares now, awesome!


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I am a big fan of everything except the Tomb Blades. Despite the obvious phallic looking design, as pointed out by SilverTabby, I think they just look to bulky. I would have liked to see something more streamlined in the same vein as the reaver jetbikes, where the pilot was leaning forward over the chassis, not sitting upright.


ALtho to be fair, it looks almost exactly like the artwork


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pantat said:


> ALtho to be fair, it looks almost exactly like the artwork


very true, they are all very faithful to the codex, which is always a bonus.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

That spyder is fucking FINAL BOSS

I hate to say it, but my old metal spyders will be being replaced.

Ditto for wraiths, those wraiths are amazing. Tomb blades and Stalkers are about what I expected, which is still excellent. I can't friggin wait!


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfortunately the art for the blades and stalker were awful


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Unfortunately the art for the blades and stalker were awful


Maybe they made the models first and just drew sketches of them and not released them until now?:grin:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> There is something slightly wrong with my brain. I looked at the Tomb Blades and thought "that necron is massaging a giant phallic gun". Now I can't shift that thought. Good thing I don't play necrons :wink:
> 
> Nice 2nd wave of stuff. The whole army looks much better than 3 years ago now...


CANNOT UNSEE


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just noticed the Spyder had the price as well, 20 pounds or (probably) ~$35. High... but not so high that I won't buy 9!


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Boc said:


> Just noticed the Spyder had the price as well, 20 pounds or (probably) ~$35. High... but not so high that I won't buy 9!


I noticed that too but was hoping it wasn't real... Oh well I buy from somewhere 20% off anyway!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats fucking expensive for one Spyder.

Oh well. I'll have enough money to blow 225 dollars on 9 of them. Seeing as I can get them at cost.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> Thats fucking expensive for one Spyder.
> 
> Oh well. I'll have enough money to blow 225 dollars on 9 of them. Seeing as I can get them at cost.


I just plan on playing poker next week to be able to afford them all in one go haha

With a plan that solid, what could go wrong?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hate to bring it up, but you'd be an idiot to splash the cash now for 9 spiders...

Especially given the pretty persistent rumours that the FoC might undergo drastic changes next edition (wich is just a little over 2 months away aparently). 

Anyway, OT: These models are awesome. Are there any models not present in the dex yet besides the nightscythe/deathray thingy?


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

elmir said:


> Hate to bring it up, but you'd be an idiot to splash the cash now for 9 spiders...
> 
> Especially given the pretty persistent rumours that the FoC might undergo drastic changes next edition (wich is just a little over 2 months away aparently).
> 
> Anyway, OT: These models are awesome. Are there any models not present in the dex yet besides the nightscythe/deathray thingy?


Unless they are in the rest of the mag, then a couple of the HQs I think thats it


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

What if I want to paint 9 spyders, hmm?

Pretty persistent rumors are still rumors. Banking anything on a rumor is a gamble at best, stupid at worst.

The rest of the ICs are also conspicuously absent.

Edit: Damn you pantat!


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> What if I want to paint 9 spyders, hmm?
> 
> Pretty persistent rumors are still rumors. Banking anything on a rumor is a gamble at best, stupid at worst.
> 
> ...


:so_happy::laugh:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> What if I want to paint 9 spyders, hmm?
> 
> Pretty persistent rumors are still rumors. Banking anything on a rumor is a gamble at best, stupid at worst.


Ofcourse you are free to do that, I didn't mean to offend in any way. 

I'm just saying, you may want to keep that in mind if you aren't set on playing apocalypse size battles. 

Also, rumours are indeed rumours... But the ones that are very persistent are generally true. Especially if the release is only a couple of months away. 

Anyway, If you really like the models, I guess it doesn't matter that you'll have loads available to you (even if you couldn't field them all together anymore). If you'll be painting all of them up, I'd love to see them in the modelling section soon!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't heard these rumours about the FoC - but it doesn't matter. FoC in a Codex > FoC in the BRB.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I want them all


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm loving all of these! Defiantely getting the stalker and some Wraiths.

Have to agree about the Blades though... they look too stumpy and short to me.

Only thing is, no pics of the rumored characters?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> I haven't heard these rumours about the FoC - but it doesn't matter. FoC in a Codex > FoC in the BRB.


FoC itself will not change, but the allowances are rumored to change to a %-based system like the one used in WHFB. Anyway, nothing set in stone (obviously) but I can't help but to keep that in mind when I'm thinking about future purchases.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the spyder is nice, i think its a better version than the old ones.

wraiths look pretty shitty than the old ones, looks like GW followed the "flayed one" path for these guys.

tomb blades are alright, but id rather have seen something else.

staulker WIN, i wonder if it will come with a base since it looks to be about the size of the defiler/soul grinder.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Here we go guys, pics of the characters thanks to BoW:


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

LOVE the Vargard! Awesome pose!!!

I HATE Finecast, but i may have to get one of him....


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Well this means only Orikan The Diviner and Anrakyr The Traveller are the only two HQs with out models... They also lack any sort of picture...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm, Szeras looks cool, too bad he's totally useless. Not impressed with Obyron or Zandrekh.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hrmm, I didn't know Zandrekh was a large flightless bird...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that might be what put me off him as well. In the codex, it looks like a large, heavy cloak he is wearing, but here its like some kind of bird costume.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I rather like Szeras... may never use him, but i'll probably buy him to paint.

As for Zandrak... its one of these scaled cloacks all necron lords wear. his just seems to wrap around more.


Anyone else think that recently WD pics have been less then flattering to the models and that they look much better in real life?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

He's Horus, he's the bird-headed one, right? Or perhaps he's an Aztec who turned left at the Cape of Good Hope...


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

im so happy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

bit disappointed they went with the finecast upgrade kit for the destroyers, was hoping for plastic upgrade sprue, the heavy destroyer cannon is far too thin for that material. then again i suppose you could kit bash a heavy cannon with the numerous bits now available.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad to see nemmessor, only character I like fluff wise


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Finecast Heavy Guass Cannons... Haha, yeah, no thanks. And why does Zandrekh look like any given Overlord? They shoulda made his cloak come up over his arms, then he woulda been more cool looking.


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it me or does Zandrehk remind us of "The Nature Boy" Rick Flair in costume!!!

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the new images GrizBe, +rep.

I've added them to the original post.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome. I just bough 3 scythe models coming in on friday, and now I'm ordering at least 2 boxes of wraiths and pry one stalker now, one in another week or 2. And to think I only got into Necrons because I lost a bet.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

All I can say is... DAMN....

(And there goes my disposable income for May... :ireful2


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I think it may be a bad picture and paint scheme for Zandrekh. I hated the Trazyn model until I was gifted one and painted him up. Now he's one of my favourite models. Do not like the Obyron model. Looking forward to blowing a load on Tomb Blades, I think they look great! (pun may or may not be intentional)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

All I can think about is that fucking spyder!

I need it!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

A lot of this looks pretty cool. I'm just glad you get more than one Wraith per box. Doesn't seem like Spyders come with any Scarabs though, pity.


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

Hggrh...

I think orgasm, gotta go change my jeans... 

Btw, many traitor guard player are probably going to by Triarch Stalker to make Stalker Tanks, I can bet on that. I planning it, if I ever have progress in my traitor guard...


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

my wallet... is not prepared...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice! glad the tinheads got a solid release. Those Spyders are tempting! Plus the spyder character thing. I've like that since I saw the pic in the codex.

Must....focus...on.....current....projects....


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

the model looks great but having spyders come in a pack of one and NOT having scarabs come with them is fucking terrible. I must say I am disappointed. but again, the model looks really great. Hell maybe it will be reasonably priced but I doubt it.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

It says in the pic 20 of your strange yoropean moneys. So as much as a box of anything else.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Igniskhin said:


> my wallet... is not prepared...


Nor is mine. Is anyone's wallet prepared? I mean that's at least 3 units/models being run in lists right now. And judging from Soul Grinder and Defiler prices, the Stalker will be $66 USD.



Eleven said:


> the model looks great but having spyders come in a pack of one and NOT having scarabs come with them is fucking terrible. I must say I am disappointed. but again, the model looks really great. Hell maybe it will be reasonably priced but I doubt it.


Agreed. No Scarabs is dissappointing.



Iron Angel said:


> It says in the pic 20 of your strange yoropean moneys. So as much as a box of anything else.


LOL


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, that all actually looks pretty awesome :clapping:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow. The triarch stalker is beautiful.

I just might have to get one...

ALSO: Illuminor szeras, the canoptek spyder and the canoptek wraiths? OH LAWDEH LAWDEH I NEEDS ME SOME NECRONS.

ALSO ALSO: looks like may is necrons 2nd wave after all.... my CSM are sad pandas now. BUT LOOK AT THOSE AWESOME MODELS, OH MY GOD.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> It says in the pic 20 of your strange yoropean moneys. So as much as a box of anything else.


35 bucks for a model we need 9 of...it hurts, oh it hurts so bad...


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

The Tomb Spyders tho would definatly be the best units there. THey look epic and scary at the same time. I'm going to buy at-least 2 on launch along with the wraiths. 

The stalker is good as well and I'll get 1 to paint eventully but I'm not interested in using them on the tabletop. Only 1 weapon, 150points and the lack a close combat weapon make it overpriced in my view. I'd rather just use a monolith for an extra 50 points or 2 barges for an extra 30.


The tomb blades as well look good. I'll defintly add 2 boxes of them at a later date.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> judging from Soul Grinder and Defiler prices, the Stalker will be $66 USD.


Ouch, don't say things like that!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Words cannot describe the... well, joy. :yahoo:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Eleven said:


> 35 bucks for a model we need 9 of...it hurts, oh it hurts so bad...


What? You don't have $315 to blow on 9 spyders? Pfffff


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I really hope the stalker isn't massively expensive. I reckon it'll be in the £28-£31 price range. I hope anyway!

Why does my car have to go in for a service next month!! :ireful2:



Creator of Chaos said:


> The Tomb Spyders tho would definatly be the best units there. THey look epic and scary at the same time. I'm going to buy at-least 2 on launch along with the wraiths.
> 
> The stalker is good as well and I'll get 1 to paint eventully but I'm not interested in using them on the tabletop. Only 1 weapon, 150points and the lack a close combat weapon make it overpriced in my view. I'd rather just use a monolith for an extra 50 points or 2 barges for an extra 30.
> 
> ...


Yes but the twin-linkage ability is what really makes it good


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The spiders are awesome..........The Tomb Blades........Not so much.....


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Can someone get the price on the wraiths posted as soon as its found, also I still may go with the puppets of war models considering the 3 man unit of spider I want will be 110 dollars Canadian.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Stalker is amazing, as I predicted back in the day!

Not sure about the wraiths, think I prefer the older ones, but meh not sure

I don't like spider, I don't know why but I just dont like it. The tomb blades are passible not really a great Inuit and not really a great model 

Zandrek and Oberon (sp) are great though wish they put them in a twin pack, for fluffy reasons but I like those. Don't see the point of the destroyer lord, there's enough spares on the lychguard to easily convert one and worried fail cast is too brittle for the heavy destroyers

But the stalker!


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

The face on the Canoptek Spyder reminds me of the ship/pilot in Flight of the Navigator!!  Sweet looking models, might take the plunge and get some Necrons!!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those stalkers do look very nice, although I do like the Infernalcaretakers version of the unit. 

The spyders defentily look much better than previous incarnation, although I haven't seen many of them on the game table.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My projected spending spree:
6 boxes of spyders
2 boxes of wraiths
2 boxes of tomb blades

The spyders and wraiths take the cake imo, definitely awesome looking models. Tomb blades were slightly less badass than I was hoping, but I'll still splurge because I'm a wasteful git.

Figuring I've already got converted (and pretty cool looking, imo) Stalkers so I'll wait a reasonable amount of time... gah just wish my damn FLGS would go ahead and let me pre-order it!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> bit disappointed they went with the finecast upgrade kit for the destroyers, was hoping for plastic upgrade sprue, the heavy destroyer cannon is far too thin for that material. then again i suppose you could kit bash a heavy cannon with the numerous bits now available.



Had no idea they were making finecast version of the heavy destroyer weapons.

My plan is and has always been to use the Heavy Gauss Cannons from the Stalker kit on mine as that's the only other option in the codex that has one.

Been picking up Gauss Cannons from the Barge kit whenever I've seen a bits seller have them up for sale as I'm replacing the old one with these.

Dont really like the Tomb Blades, I know some company has made their own version and now that I see these I like that one better.
http://www.puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=78
Then again I'm a cheap ass so will probably go for the new Necron plastics.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The wraiths definitely look badass and if they come in a box of three, that's pretty awesome too. I think I'll have to pick up a box of them and a stalker.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Projection:

-3 spyders, at first
-2 wraith boxes
-2 Ghost Arks

After a couple weeks, once those are assembled,

-3 more Spyders
-1 or 2 stalkers, depending on price

Finally, after that,

-3 more Spyders
-1 Stalker, if I only bought one


----------



## Brago (Apr 24, 2012)

Buf...really strange miniatures, I only like the stalker


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Am I the only one that's curious about the missing Night Scythe's and Doom Scythe's? Aren't they supposed to be in the 2nd wave?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

No, they are rumored for the whole Month of Flyers thing.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> No, they are rumored for the whole Month of Flyers thing.


It would make sense as every army seems to be getting a new flyer type model and GW likes its themes promotions.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, the things I wanted most were the scythes... When is the month of fliers? Wasn't it supposed to be last summer?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> No, they are rumored for the whole Month of Flyers thing.


aka 6th ed-ish time, for those not in the know


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Crap! They leave out the best models until fall? Guess the wave serpent will continue to get work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

davespil said:


> Crap! They leave out the best models until fall? Guess the wave serpent will continue to get work.


thats generally the best time to sell models, nights get darker and colder, people are thinking about staying in and saving money for christmas.

If 6th contains solid flyer rules then it wouldnt be out of the question to release flyers in a couple of waves or splash release either at the time of 6th edition or after it. Plus FW are working on a imperial fighter type model and an alleged spotting of a plastic Ork flyer suggests we are due something, Dark eldar,nids and necrons are all missing flyer models despite them being in the codex,Orks,eldar,guard,marines,chaos,tau all have FW flyers so really the only problem would stem from Sisters(though they could use guard flyers) and daemons, a flying daemon engine would be cool!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Projected Spending: 9 Spyders and Illuminator Szeras. I didn't really see the model picture but I bet he'll look pimp.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Granted this isn't solid evidence but I was talking to my friendly gw worker about the new necron stuff (after reading it on the other thread) and he admitted it was true and asked me what I thought about the Doom/Night scythe. Now when he realised I hadn't seen it he sought of retracted his comment saying he meant some ork vehicle... uh huhk: 

So keep ur eyes out we may have more in May than what is leaked


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Not likely. Its supposed to be in the fall.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

All credit to the guys in store, but they honestly don't know their arse from their elbow when it comes to rumours. The only thing I got was 'some pretty cool stuff coming out', and that was from a guy who actually worked in the foundry (And no, it wasn't Svart so don't pester him).

Midnight


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

falcoso said:


> Granted this isn't solid evidence but I was talking to my friendly gw worker about the new necron stuff (after reading it on the other thread) and he admitted it was true and asked me what I thought about the Doom/Night scythe. Now when he realised I hadn't seen it he sought of retracted his comment saying he meant some ork vehicle... uh huhk:
> 
> So keep ur eyes out we may have more in May than what is leaked


As this is more speculation than actual rumour, I've merged it with the current Necron thread


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah fair enough Red Corsair wasn't sure if it was in the right place or not, but Liam did say he had seen all the new models including the SCythe (he was the GW guy btw)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Before realising he'd fucked up and tried to cover up his mistake by saying it was an Ork vehicle he'd seen. Trust me, I've asked the store guys about rumours before and they've all been massively wrong. The store manager was hyped about Summer of Fliers, for Tzeentch's sake.

Midnight


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Necron stalker









Protoss Stalker










just sayin...I don't know if it has been brought up before, I imagine it has. But the necron stalker looks extremely similar to the protoss stalker.

The games workshop one even has the same scything mandibles near the head of the machine.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you suggesting GW are ripping off other peoples IP?!?!

I will not stand for that, GW is an honest original thinking company, who work hard to create new ideas for its fans
*is handed 10 FW macharius tanks for an unknown reason*
These?....oh its nothing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Necron stalker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well apart from looking nothing alike, they both walkers, a concept thats as old as scifi itself pretty certain HG Wells and his Martian fighting machines are the inspiration for both, as well as the ATAT (and its off shoots) and hundreds of other multilegged scifi walkers from Japanese mecha to steam punk and everything else. 

and thats without mentioning how much Starcraft and blizzard "borrowed" from GW


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and thats without mentioning how much Starcraft and blizzard "borrowed" from GW


Exactly... What most people don't know is that Starcraft was origionally meant to be a 40k game, but then Blizzard lost the licence so had to change the game enough to not infringe on anything... Hence why their troopers are Space Marine rip-offs and the Zerg are Nid rip-offs.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah...if those look extremely similar to you, then perhaps the Virgin Media ads where Usain Bolt claims to be Richard Branson fooled you?

It looks no more like the Protoss Stalker than it looks like a Defiler, a Scarab from Halo or, as B&K said, HG Wells' work...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Uk Prices are as follows 
Triarch £28.50 plastic
Tomb Blades £24 (3 in a box)plastic
Wraiths £28.50 (3 in a box)plastc
Spyder £20 for 1 plastic
Lord destroyer finecast upgrade £6
heavy destroyer finecast upgrade £5
Zahndrekh £11 finecast
Obyron £9.50 finecast
Szeras £13 finecast


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

So roughly $50 Dollars for the Stalker. Good, that was what I was hoping it would cost.

Here's my opinion on the models:

Canoptek Spyder: Holy shit this thing is amazing. It blows any of the conversions I've seen out of the water. I'm gonna need quite a few of these

Tomb Stalker: Looks pretty much as I thought it would. Model looks good, roughly Defiler size if I can judge it correctly. Nothing spectacular but still pretty good.

Wraiths: Pretty damn boss if you ask me. Plus 3 to a box??? Yes please! Though I can see issues with carrying them.

Tomb Blades: I don't see why you all are complaining about these. They look exactly as they do from the drawing in the Necron Codex. They aren't spectacular models but there's nothing unappealing to me about them (and yes I've heard the phallic jokes, get a hold of yourselves).

Upgrade Kits (Both): Ugh...why Resin? I already have a metal Destroyer Lord and two converted Heavy Destroyers (the very same conversion guide on this forum). If I must I will get them but for the time being, no.

Zahndrekh: Pretty generic Necron Overlord. I like the "wings" that he has. Not too much to say on him.

Obyron: Dear God. This guy just looks badass. That pose just fits perfectly with him. Its a shame that he isn't all there on the Tabletop. He is, however, useable, especially when compared too some other guy...

Szeras: This guy is just unusable in the Tabletop. Which is a damn shame cause this model looks spectacular.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Have to say that after seeing the pics of the special characters, Vargard does look pretty badass. I don't plan on using him in the tabletop but I may have to pick him up regardless. I don't think I could do justice on painting him though.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

wow...I like the Wraiths


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are all awesome looking models. The Wraiths and Spyders in particular.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Why's everyone getting mad?

They definitely look pretty similar and they have the same name. I didn't say it was a good or a bad thing. A scything taloned walker, both with two scything mandibles below a robotic face and a pillar structure above the face. pretty similar. The sleek aesthetic of the protoss unit is different for sure, but i'm laughing at you guys saying, "There is definitely not a damn thing the same about these two!"

Seems like you can never point out that two things share some commonalities without people getting mad. Like, if you ever happen to say about an mmo, "Oh, it's like wow." People will get insanely pissed.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually thought they looked exactly alike, yes the protoss one is more organic than machine, but the leg design, head, mandibles are all practically exact.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Why's everyone getting mad?
> 
> They definitely look pretty similar and they have the same name. I didn't say it was a good or a bad thing. A scything taloned walker, both with two scything mandibles below a robotic face and a pillar structure above the face. pretty similar. The sleek aesthetic of the protoss unit is different for sure, but i'm laughing at you guys saying, "There is definitely not a damn thing the same about these two!"
> 
> Seems like you can never point out that two things share some commonalities without people getting mad. Like, if you ever happen to say about an mmo, "Oh, it's like wow." People will get insanely pissed.


I don't think anyone's mad. You just picked a stupid comparison.

The protoss one has similar legs, and mandibles. That's it. Hardly 'near identical'. The Protoss one looks more like the Tom Cruise WotW ships than it does the Stalker.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The fact remains that there really isn't too much variance from the typical sci-fi walker type of vehicle. There's kind of a standard template and then it's varied slightly to fit whatever IP it's being used for.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

The new models are now up for advance order on the games workshop site


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Promo vid from GW:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrKt_t8LtCQ&feature=player_embedded#t=52s


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

spyder looks like it has the potential to be a real pain in the ass to put together.


----------

